# EvenTide Stomp boxes...



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

I looking on finishing off my pedal board and want some opinions on the Time and pitch factor stomps...


Anyone out there using them? If so any issues? Noise? Etc?


----------



## stratman89 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have a Timefactor, amazing delay pedal. I've had it for about a year now and no issues or noise. if you've listened to their sound clips there spot on.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

stratman89 said:


> I have a Timefactor, amazing delay pedal. I've had it for about a year now and no issues or noise. if you've listened to their sound clips there spot on.


+1 for this. I've got the timefactor and it's a great delay pedal. It doesn't do really lo-fi delays particularly well, but it'll cover pretty much anything else you need with more flexibility than I've been able to use. It's also upgradeable via the USB cable, which puts it ahead of any of the other companies doing the super digital delay pedals (line 6, TC, even empress...).

I love mine - my only complaint is that there are too many features for me to know what to do with.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

Sound quality's incredible, there's an act I see every week and one of the guys uses one of these with his acoustic with great results.

When I tried it out in the shop, though, I felt like I was behind the controls of a jet fighter and lost my cool. I'll stick with my Memory Man, but this thing is a tweaker's delight I'm sure.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

I too had a timefactor. Amazingly versatile pedal.
~What i liked:
sound quality 
control of everything
banks for saving 
tweekability 
LED tempo readout.
firmware upgradable 

~what i didn't like 
delays too clean this is a pro and a con for me i guess... 
spent more time tweeking than playing just too much control for someone with OCD... 
banks only scroll one direction with out the additional foot switch. 

I now have a DMM for that Murky soupy modulated goodness and a DD-7 for TAP, digital, looping and reverse...

for me the all in one boxes don't seem to work but they might be the answer for you. 


The PF looks incredibly interesting.... as does a EHX HOG.


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

The Pitch is a cool pedal but as for the Time...I ran it up against a Superdelay and I should tell you tone wise, SD all the way. 

I didn't want to part with the Eventide but when weighing out the pros and cons, the SD was a clear winner for me. (This is my opinion)

Good luck!

P.S. I have combined my Skredy Echo with the SD which gives me more delay power than most rack units used by the pros. Delay heaven as some would say  Most pros use at least two delays to acheive their magic...


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

as_styles said:


> I looking on finishing off my pedal board and want some opinions on the Time and pitch factor stomps...
> 
> 
> Anyone out there using them? If so any issues? Noise? Etc?


I have had a PF for a couple of months but I really have not had time to explore it's many features. No noise, gorgeous chorus effect, easy to tweak thus far. 

I got it mainly for harmony effects but if I have one quibble so far it is the sound of the higher pitched harmonizations. It still has that metallic, digital sheen to it that other pitch pedals seem to have. Might be able to tweak it out but it is a bit of a turn off for me. 

Jim


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks guys for the input...

I think Im grabbing the time factor this week, so I can start to finalize my pedal board. Which when completed I will post clips and vids, 

I have I guess I should have mentioned that I have a homemade digital delay pedal (a replica Ibanez AD80) so Im looking to combine this with the Time Factor...

Im not really sure about the PT as Im not always throwing out harmony phrases but I it certainly has my eye


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I also have a Time Factor.
Really love the capabilities of it, and its extremely well made and nosieless.
Not super easyt to use, esp if you expect to do everything with your feet, and for quick changes.

Jmann, if you ever sell that Pitch, PM me first.:smile:

as-styles, not surewhere you are in Miss., but you're welcome to check TF sometime. I'm in Clarkson.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

JMann said:


> I have had a PF for a couple of months but I really have not had time to explore it's many features. No noise, gorgeous chorus effect, easy to tweak thus far.
> 
> I got it mainly for harmony effects but if I have one quibble so far it is the sound of the higher pitched harmonizations. It still has that metallic, digital sheen to it that other pitch pedals seem to have. Might be able to tweak it out but it is a bit of a turn off for me.
> 
> Jim


yeah i've heard that digital "glaze" in all the demos and it kind of puts me off the pedal. the HOG sounds so much better... to bad its huge and $$$$.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a Pitch Factor and I love it. It seems to have infinite possibilities, maybe even more than infinite :smile: with a volume pedal hooked up to it. I've had mine for six months now and I've barely scratched the surface of what it can do. I particularly like using it to make my guitar sound not like a. . . guitar.

To use it effectively, though, you have to really be careful with how you organize your presets. There can be a lot to tap dancing to return to a preset if your foot hits the switch accidentally. When I add the Time Factor to my rig, I'll definitely add a midi controller as well.


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in Erin mills, I'm pretty well sold on it. A midi controller to controll access to the presets?


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

as_styles said:


> I'm in Erin mills, I'm pretty well sold on it. A midi controller to controll access to the presets?


Yes. Switching is not too bad with one of the boxes, if your presets are organized well. I could imagine it becoming tap-intensive if your are running two or three of their boxes. I am assuming, of course, you are using them in a live situation.


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

*interesting...*

i guess there isnt an up and down selector unless you a midi controller. I will be using it live as im getting into playing again... 

I guess this is something to think about before building my board, as Im already thinking about loop boxes... so what the hell throw a midi controller in there too, LOL...

thanks for the input..


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

*midi controllers...*

does anyone know if you can hook up the time factor and pitch factor to this>

Behringer Midi Foot Controller FCB1010

and is that controller any good.. Price seems right...


----------



## as_styles (Oct 12, 2009)

*wow*

this pedal rocks//

Just wanted to update.. 

Great sound out of the this unit. But Im thinking I need a midi box to set the patches in better... thoughts on that?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the eventide pitch factor is at the very top of my wish list for '10.

-dh


----------

